# exo terra 36x18x18



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

my new exo terra 
I spent all day running around and getting plants


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks awesome!!
Great job - it's very lush and full of greenery!
Some leaf litter would be a great addition as well!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good. what are you using as a floor moss? is it live tropical moss?


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

bought the moss at home depot it was called moss fern 
it was 4 dollars at a nusery I went to then I went to home depot and it was 99 cents so I picked up 10 pots
gonna add some broms tomorrow on the right corner


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

used silicone to put the moss on the foam wall
hope the moss grows


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

still have to come up with some money for the 36" dual light canopy and fogger


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I added some neos today and I got a fogger too
















































I stopped using the waterfall just cause I think I didnt put enough ball substrate to properly have drainage so I drained all the water out
I may redo it later but no waterfall for now


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Minichilired said:


> I added some neos today and I got a fogger too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bc the water is wicking upwards through the LECA. You have to make false bottoms for waterfalls.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good. I like those neos.

You may have a problem with that HD "fern moss". Ive tried it several times in my viv and within a few weeks it has died everytime. I think it requires cooler temps and a lot of circulation to do well so keep an eye on it.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd be interested in an update as how your fern moss is doing.

I use a lot of riccia, java, and xmas moss with great results, but would be interested in how yours does.

And agreed to have a waterfall a false bottom is a must. Viv does look good though.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like the look of that moss in the background


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Should have planned for a false bottom and moss fern doing ok for now no bad signs yet
Luecs are alittle cautious still


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a webcam setup?
I am thinking of setting one up


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

how's the moss background holding up?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Minichilired said:


>


That guy looks like a tinc!


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

The moss is doing fine for now no signs of growth yet and I do have my two tincs in the tank for now till I can buy another light for my other viv
The tincs are getting along with the luecs for now


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My viv is doing great moss is growing in on the wood stump but moss background is not coming back to life. MY moss fern is growing really well.
wondering when I can tell the sex of my luecs or when will the calling start


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good... Lovin the moss growth on the wood. Your frogs look nice n healthy too.... I would probably separate them soon.


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I am thinking I will have to seperate them soon but need to set up another viv for tincs only
I wonder how long till they start breeding? I have had them for about 4 months now.
might use moss mix on the background to make it grow


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I just sealed the top with tape to keep the humidity up.
Going to find a place that cuts glass so I can change the top the right way 
The tape is a good quick fix


----------

